# South Mids (Bucks++) Cruise to TTOC National Event 16th July



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Better late than never :roll:

The plan is to meet all the other cruises meeting at Cherwell Valley Services - M40 Junction 10. There should be a good number of TTs meeting there so it'll be a fantastic spectacle on the M40 

No definite time as yet but would imagine sometime around 08:30ish

I'd be very happy to lead a cruise up to the M40 from my place in Aylesbury if anyone is interested in joining me  I'll be going up the A41 to Bicester then down to the M40 and along to Cherwell.

We could also meet people at Bicester Village if anyone is coming through there.

Please post your interest here and we can get a group together to meet the rest at Cherwell. Please let me know where you will be joining us.

*Aylesbury - Leave at 7:50 - Please try to be at my place by 7:45*
NaughTTy
was

*Bicester Village - 8:20:*

*Cherwell Valley Services - 8:30:*
E
phodge
Lottie - TT 
Essex & Kent Cruise 
South East Cruise
SolenTTeers Cruise 
Kneesworth Cruise


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Paul the LEEKer's will be in full attendance at Cherwell Valley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Paul the LEEKer's will be in full attendance at Cherwell Valley


Shhh - you don't want to put people off :wink: :lol:

Just kidding :roll: Can't wait to see so many TT cruising down the M40


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Paul,

We'll probably meet everyone at Cherwell. We've got a heavy night the night before, so the extra 30 mins in bed will probably be most welcome!

We could always start a mini-cruise from Handy Cross if anyone is interested...??

Penny.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just waiting for Irving to sort out the North London cruise from South Mimms services. Then we should have around 30 cars or so cruising round the M25.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> We'll probably meet everyone at Cherwell. We've got a heavy night the night before, so the extra 30 mins in bed will probably be most welcome!
> 
> ...


Thanks Penny - I've added you to the list 

See you next week at the Mulberry Bush


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just waiting for Irving to sort out the North London cruise from South Mimms services. Then we should have around 30 cars or so cruising round the M25.


 8) 8)


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I can meet you there. I will be coming from Birmingham.

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Mark - More than happy for you to join us Mark... I presume you know that you'll go past Gaydon (plus 16 miles) on the way to Cherwell Valley :?

Maybe all the Sunday West Midlanders (assuming there will be some more) can come to Cherwell Valley Services and add to the huge cruise that's developing  8)


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

16 miles past! I didn't know that. OK I will see if there is a west mids cruise down to you. Anyone???

Mark


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Paul

we cant have you leaving Aylesbury on your tod [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Paul
> 
> we cant have you leaving Aylesbury on your tod [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mxb3934 (Jan 29, 2006)

Can meet you in Aylesbury and go from there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mxb3934 said:


> Can meet you in Aylesbury and go from there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Mark


Great news Mark - I've pm'd my address


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more want to join us for the cruise up to HMC?

This will be a HUGE cruise and fantastic to be involved in - let's have some more TTs to make them stare on the motorway


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Any more want to join us for the cruise up to HMC?
> 
> This will be a HUGE cruise and fantastic to be involved in - let's have some more TTs to make them stare on the motorway


 Comming up from South Wales , can meet at Bicester Village


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Any more want to join us for the cruise up to HMC?
> ...


Erm - not wanting to put you off but isn't that a bit out of your way?

Not sure which route you would be taking but I would have thought that you'd be better meeting all of us at Cherwell Valley services on the M40.

Obviously we would be glad for to join us anywhere - let me know what you think


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 Hi will re check route , i know Bicester village well , we have family living in Aylesbury and in Buckingham . Hope to tag along at some point , will let you know ,doesn't look if anyone else is going up from South Wales on the Sunday 

Conlechi


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


OK mate - just let us know - we'll gladly let you tag along from wherever


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Times now added on the first post.

Anybody else want to join us?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I do but its a long way back from France 

Weather forecast looks good to [smiley=sunny.gif]

Hope you all enjoy and find my floating rings :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers mate - real shame you can't come 

Saw you this morning outside Audi - more problems?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Cheers mate - real shame you can't come
> 
> Saw you this morning outside Audi - more problems?


Remember the nosiey V6 engine thread and the fan problems i had when going down to poole? well the second stage fan has broken and hence the vibration through the wheel :wink:

New fans being fitted, did'nt want it to overheat in France [smiley=sunny.gif] going to be 30+ all weekend over there.

Nice shiney new A4 2.0FSI *TURBO *S-LINE to play in [smiley=dude.gif]

I cant belive i'm going to miss this event...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate - real shame you can't come
> ...


Great you're getting it sorted. I had the Avant version of that last year - very nice


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Twas a special edition S-line, Steve tells me it has 220bhp, drilled discs and everfing.....

Went like stink


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Is the cruise still going on from Cherwell Services?

After thinking I wouldnt be able to make the event looks like the morning is free, so a cruise up and a mooch around could be on the cards

If it is going ahead has anyone an idea how long to get from Beaconsfield to the services?

E


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

E said:


> Is the cruise still going on from Cherwell Services?
> 
> After thinking I wouldnt be able to make the event looks like the morning is free, so a cruise up and a mooch around could be on the cards
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Yep the cruise is definitely going ahead - should be over 30 of us at Cherwell 

Multimap reckons it should take 45 minutes from Beaconsfield to Cherwell.

Hope you can join us.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Ian,

Do you fancy meeting us at Handy Cross and we can go up together?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mr Wasim - just you and me from my place now :roll:

Can you be here by 7:45am?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Phoge,

Thanks that sounds good, Handy Cross is just off the M40 at the Wycombe/Marlow junction isnt it?

I will PM my mobile number if you text me what sort of time and where to to meet, or I will check the forum later, and hopefully see you in the morning.

E


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi E, you have PM.


----------

